# pathfinder dvd screen



## todd2003 (Feb 3, 2005)

bought a lcd screen out of a 04 pathfinder and was wondering if anybody has the wiring diagram for it.please help


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Dude the tv did not come with it if not just call the company up or find it on google or the you got it from


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> Dude the tv did not come with it if not just call the company up or find it on google or the you got it from


 :banhump: :banana: :banhump:


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> Dude the tv did not come with it if not just call the company up or find it on google or the site you got it from


Dude are you ok


----------



## todd2003 (Feb 3, 2005)

yes it did come with it. tried to contact panasonic and this is what they said:Hello,
Regarding your inquiry - TR-LM7 ... display for a Nissan.
These displays are sold via Panasonic USA to our automotive customer Nissan.
This display is not serviceable and therefore there are no schematic diagrams
available from Panasonic.

Thank you for your inquiry.

Sincerely,

> Chris Pink
> Manager, Automotive Multimedia Service 
> Industrial Division
and there is nothin on google.tried everything even the dealer but they wont tell me anything.they have the diagram for it.but wont share 

screen model number is tr-lm7wa1nm and part number is ul5bdd1h0004 if this helps.


----------

